# Where to attach hang tags?



## misterp100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi there.
I have a question about hang tags.
I have a tagging gun etc but I'm unsure as to where I should put my hang tags on my T-shirts to avoid any damage. Is it best attached to the manufacturer label, on the sleeve or just through the back of the material?
Any constructive advice would be great.
Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Definitely not through the back. Either through the size tag, or a seam; neck tape, shoulder, etc.


----------



## misterp100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, thanks Joe


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

I would think it is the best choice to insert it into manufacturer tag without any damage to shirts, either to insert into sleeve cuff(joinseam must), also is easy for customers to see your tag.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Very good question.


----------



## fubarsport (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's a few examples from some companies that we deal with at my full time job where to place Hang tags
1) is thru the seam on the sleeve
2) is on the label 
3) is on the inside of the neck line seam but DO NOT go thru the shirt just thru the seam
4) is on the inside seam of the the shirt image shows a tab but can just use the seam


----------



## bairdes (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks Joe.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I think under the armpit is always a good idea.


----------

